# Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2012 (εκδήλωση στο Ε.Ι.Ε., 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012)



## diceman (Sep 10, 2012)

Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2012 - *meta|*φραση
Στα πλαίσια των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, η *meta|*φραση διοργανώνει εκδήλωση στο αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48), το Σάββατο 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012, στις 6:30 μ.μ. Η εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, υποτιτλιστές, διερμηνείς, γλωσσολόγους, καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών, εκπαιδευόμενους μεταφραστές και φοιτητές.

Την εκδήλωση θα ανοίξει η κα. *Μαρία-Δάφνη Παπαδοπούλου*, δικηγόρος ειδική σε ζητήματα δικαίου πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και επιστημονική συνεργάτιδα του Οργανισμού Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας, η οποία θα αναλύσει θέματα που ανακύπτουν αναφορικά με τη μετάφραση στο δίκαιο της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, αναλύοντας μεταξύ άλλων τη σχέση ανάμεσα σε μεταφραστή και δημιουργό, ανάμεσα σε μεταφραστή και εκδότη, τα ζητήματα αμοιβής του μεταφραστή καθώς και το ηθικό του δικαίωμα.

Κατόπιν, ο κ. *Διονύσης Γούτσος*, αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Κειμενογλωσσολογίας στο Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, θα μιλήσει για τα σώματα κειμένων και τις πιθανές χρήσεις τους στη μετάφραση και θα παρουσιάσει βασικές έννοιες και μεθόδους με παραδείγματα εντοπισμού μεταφραστικών ισοδυνάμων και ανάλυσης του μεταφραστικού λόγου.

Στη συνέχεια το λόγο θα πάρει η κα. *Ανθή Βηδενμάιερ*, επίκουρη καθηγήτρια της Θεωρίας και Πρακτικής της Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης στο Τμήμα Γερμανικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης. Στην ομιλία της θα εμβαθύνει στην προβληματική της κριτικής της μετάφρασης κυρίως λογοτεχνικών κειμένων και θα επιχειρήσει μια μεθοδολογική κριτική των μεταφράσεων επιλεγμένων λογοτεχνικών αποσπασμάτων.

Το *πρόγραμμα *της εκδήλωσης έχει ως εξής:

6:30 - 6:40 "Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2012" Χαιρετισμός από τον Διευθυντή Σπουδών της σχολής μας, Βασίλη Μπαμπούρη

6:45 - 7:15 "Η μετάφραση στον κόσμο της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας", Μαρία-Δάφνη Παπαδοπούλου

7:20 - 7:50 "Σώματα κειμένων και μετάφραση", Διονύσης Γούτσος

7:55 - 8:25 "Κριτική της μετάφρασης: πολύπλοκη, παραμελημένη, απαραίτητη", Ανθή Βηδενμάιερ

8:30 - 9:00 Ερωτήσεις από το κοινό και κλήρωση μίας άδειας της μεταφραστικής μνήμης SDL Trados Studio Freelance 2011

9:00 - 10:00 Κρασί και κουβεντούλα στο αίθριο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών.

Χορηγός της εκδήλωσης θα είναι η SDL, μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών στον κόσμο και μητρική εταιρεία της πιο δημοφιλούς μεταφραστικής μνήμης στον κόσμο, του SDL Trados. Εκπρόσωποι της SDL και της ORCO, αντιπροσώπου του SDL Trados στην Ελλάδα, θα βρίσκονται στην εκδήλωση για να απαντήσουν όλες σας τις ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το SDL Trados Studio 2011 και τα υπόλοιπα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία της SDL.

*Βιογραφικά των ομιλητών*

Η *Ανθή Βηδενμάιερ* είναι πτυχιούχος μεταφράστρια για τη γερμανική, ισπανική και αγγλική γλώσσα από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Μάιντς Γερμανίας. Εργάζεται ως μεταφράστρια και διερμηνέας συνεδρίων για περισσότερα από είκοσι χρόνια στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό. Διδάσκει διερμηνεία και μετάφραση λογοτεχνικών και τεχνικών κειμένων ως επίκουρη καθηγήτρια στο Τμήμα Γερμανικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης, ενώ δίδαξε επίσης μετάφραση στο Ινστιτούτο Goethe Θεσσαλονίκης (1999-2005), στο τμήμα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ στη Θεσσαλονίκη (2008) και στα Πανεπιστήμια του Μάιντς (2007) και του Βερολίνου (2011). Συνεργάστηκε με τις εκδόσεις PONS για την έκδοση του νέου ελληνογερμανικού και γερμανοελληνικού _Μεγάλου Λεξικού PONS_ (2008). Διετέλεσε πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Μεταφραστών (2002-2006). Το 2011 κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο της _Το παζλ της μετάφρασης_ από τις εκδόσεις ΕΝΕΚΕΝ.

Ο *Διονύσης Γούτσος *είναι αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Κειμενογλωσσολογίας στο Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών. Έχει διδάξει επίσης στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Birmingham και στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου. Μεταξύ άλλων, έχει δημοσιεύσει τα βιβλία _Κείμενο και Επικοινωνία_ (1999, με την Αλεξάνδρα Γεωργακοπούλου) και _Ο Λόγος της Μετάφρασης_ (2001). Τα ερευνητικά του ενδιαφέροντα κινούνται στις περιοχές της θεωρίας και των εφαρμογών της κειμενογλωσσολογίας και της ανάλυσης λόγου, καθώς και στην ανάπτυξη και επεξεργασία ηλεκτρονικών σωμάτων κειμένων.

Η *Μαρία-Δάφνη Παπαδοπούλου* αποφοίτησε από τη Νομική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ, όπου και ολοκλήρωσε τις μεταπτυχιακές της σπουδές στον Τομέα Εμπορικού και Οικονομικού Δικαίου. Ακολούθησε η απόκτηση μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου σπουδών (LL.M.) με υποτροφία του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση από το University of Houston, USA, όπου και εργάστηκε ως Ερευνήτρια στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δίκαιο Διανοητικής Ιδιοκτησίας. Μετέπειτα εργάστηκε σε διεθνείς δικηγορικές εταιρίες στη Γερμανία, ενώ παράλληλα ολοκλήρωσε τη διδακτορική της διατριβή ("H άσκηση του ηθικού δικαιώματος στην πνευματική ιδιοκτησία") στο ΑΠΘ (2005) με υποτροφία από το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση. Από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2005 εργάζεται ως επιστημονική συνεργάτις στον Οργανισμό Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας, δίνει ομιλίες σε συνέδρια πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, γράφει άρθρα σε νομικά περιοδικά και συμμετέχει σε συλλογικά έργα σχετικά με ζητήματα δικαίου πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Να το φέρουμε αυτό στην επιφάνεια για να προγραμματίσετε σωστά την εβδομάδα σας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Ο Β. Μπαμπούρης έγραψε στο Facebook:

Σάββατο κοντή γιορτή!
Μην ξεχάσετε την εκδήλωση για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης αυτό το Σάββατο, στις 6:30 μ.μ., στο αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48). Η εκδήλωση θα ξεκινήσει αυστηρά στις 6:30.
Σας περιμένουμε!

Μου υποσχέθηκε ότι, παρότι θα ξεκινήσει αυστηρά, θα συνεχιστεί χαλαρά, με επιείκεια και πολλή κατανόηση. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2012)

Όσοι δεν ήρθατε χάσατε. Η βραδιά ήταν η καλύτερη από όσες έχει οργανώσει η meta|φραση για τον άγιο Ιερώνυμο, μεγάλη η χάρη του, κυρίως που γίνεται αφορμή να μαζευόμαστε, αλλά και της Κωνσταντίνας και του Βασίλη, που αναλαμβάνουν τα διαδικαστικά...

Οι ομιλίες ήταν πάνω σε τρία εντελώς διαφορετικά θέματα, αλλά έτυχε να με ενδιαφέρουν και τα τρία, οπότε τις παρακολούθησα [προσοχή, ακολουθεί κλισέ] με αδιάπτωτο ενδιαφέρον. Μέχρι να έχουμε πλήρη κάλυψη με βιντεάκια, θα επιδιώξω (εντός των προσεχών ημερών) να αναφερθώ σε κάποια σημεία-κλειδιά των ομιλιών που πιστεύω ότι ενδιαφέρουν όλους τους μεταφραστές.

Στη συνέχεια, το αίθριο αποδείχτηκε τόσο ελκυστικό στο μέσο της ζεστής αθηναϊκής νύχτας που οι άνθρωποι του Ιδρύματος αναγκάστηκαν κάποια στιγμή να μας διώξουν σβήνοντας τα φώτα. Η meta|φραση μελετά την πρότασή μου να βρούμε και δεύτερο άγιο μέσα στο χρόνο, μια δεύτερη αφορμή. Έτσι κι αλλιώς: και του χρόνου με υγεία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2012)

Ο Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης άρχισε το καλωσόρισμά του χτες λέγοντας ότι η εκδήλωση έγινε στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου για να μην ξεβολευτεί πολύς κόσμος κυριακάτικα και ότι η 29η Σεπτεμβρίου είναι η Ημέρα των Καρδιοπαθειών (World Heart Day). Προσθέτω ότι για μερικές χώρες, όπως η Βρετανία και οι ΗΠΑ, είναι και η Ημέρα του Καφέ (International Coffee Day).

Σήμερα, λοιπόν, 30η Σεπτεμβρίου, εκτός από Παγκόσμια Ημέρα της Μετάφρασης και τελευταία μέρα του μήνα, είναι, όπως μας ενημέρωσε η Έλσα, και η Ημέρα της Βλασφημίας (Blasphemy Day). Sancte Hieronyme, dimitte illis non enim sciunt quid faciunt.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Αν δεν συγκαταλέγεστε στους ευτυχείς παραλήπτες του ηλεδελτίου της meta|φρασης, ιδού τι γράφει σήμερα για την εκδήλωση της 29ης Σεπτεμβρίου:

*Γιορτή με τα όλα της!*

300 φίλοι της Μετάφρασης (και της meta|φρασης) γέμισαν το Σάββατο 29 Σεπτεμβρίου το αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών, στην εκδήλωση μας για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης! Κι όταν ξεκινάς με νέο ρεκόρ προσέλευσης κόσμου, τα πράγματα δεν μπορούν παρά να πάνε καλά!

Την εκδήλωση άνοιξε ο Διευθυντής Σπουδών της σχολής μας, Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης, με ένα σύντομο χαιρετισμό, στον οποίο υπενθύμισε ότι η επιμόρφωση και η κατάρτιση του σωστού επαγγελματία είναι πάνω από όλα χρέος στον εαυτό του.

Κατόπιν, η κα. Μαρία-Δάφνη Παπαδοπούλου, δικηγόρος ειδική σε ζητήματα δικαίου πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και επιστημονική συνεργάτιδα του Οργανισμού Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας, μίλησε για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του μεταφραστή και ανέλυσε θέματα που αφορούν τη μετάφραση στο δίκαιο της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Αν μη τι άλλο, η ομιλία της κας. Παπαδοπούλου έκανε σαφές ότι τα πνευματικά μας δικαιώματα προστατεύονται από το Νόμο. Εμείς πόσο συχνά τα διεκδικούμε στις συναλλαγές μας με πελάτες;

Στη συνέχεια ο κ. Διονύσης Γούτσος, αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Κειμενογλωσσολογίας στο Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, μίλησε για τα σώματα κειμένων και παρουσίασε τις πιθανές χρήσεις τους στη μετάφραση με τη βοήθεια εφαρμογών παραγωγής συμφραστικών πινάκων.

Τέλος το λόγο πήρε η κα. Ανθή Βηδενμάιερ, επίκουρη καθηγήτρια της Θεωρίας και
Πρακτικής της Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης στο Τμήμα Γερμανικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του ΑΠΘ, για να μιλήσει για το ζήτημα της κριτικής της μετάφρασης και τον στρεβλό τρόπο με τον οποίο γίνεται αυτή στη χώρα μας.

Το επίσημο πρόγραμμα έκλεισε με την κλήρωση της SDL και της Orco – και με μια έκπληξη, καθώς η εκπρόσωπος της SDL, η κα. Frances Fenn, εντυπωσιασμένη από την προσέλευση του κοινού, αποφάσισε να κληρώσει όχι μία αλλά δύο άδειες του SDL Grados Studio Freelance Plus 2011! Οι τυχεροί συνάδελφοι της βραδιάς ήταν η Τέρψη Αθανασάκη και ο Αντώνης Φουκαράκης.

Κι επειδή γιορτή χωρίς κρασί δεν γίνεται, 300 μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, υποτιτλιστές, διερμηνείς γλωσσολόγοι, καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών, εκπαιδευόμενοι μεταφραστές και φοιτητές κατέκλυσαν το αίθριο του ΕΙΕ και συνέχισαν την κουβέντα συνοδεία φαγητού και κρασιού. Σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά για τη συμμετοχή σας και την υποστήριξή σας και ανανεώνουμε το ραντεβού μας για το 2013. Κι αν τυχόν δεν καταφέρατε να έρθετε, μην ανησυχείτε: σύντομα θα ανεβάσουμε στο διαδίκτυο τα βίντεο των ομιλιών, καθώς και πολλές φωτογραφίες από τη γιορτή των μεταφραστών.

Χρόνια μας πολλά!
Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης - Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου


----------

